
Cosmic Rays Don’t Strike Twice: Understanding the Nature of DRAM Errors (2012) [pdf] - breck
http://www.cs.toronto.edu/~bianca/papers/ASPLOS2012.pdf
======
breck
Originally mentioned by jldugger
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14630183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14630183))

